# Hardy&Healthy - Farm Journal



## Hardy&Healthy (Sep 14, 2013)

*September, 14th, 2013*

Dear Diary,

OMG! Today, Billy asked me to the Fall-Fling, and I said yes, and I'm totally gonna have to get a killer-bomb dress, cause you know EVERYONE is gonna be looking at me! I'm like totally OMG, OMG, OMG. And then... Oh, wait. "Farm Journal", not teenage diary. Oops. Hmmm, I think I will start with a "Howdy". Followed by a farm inventory (pets not included). I have been working on cutting the numbers back. Let us just see how that is going. Ready, set, GO...

My 'Goldilocks Culling Method'
A)=Had, B)=Want, C)=Have, D= +/-To work on -----(Smiley faces = "just right")

Horses: A)=3  B)=2  C)=2  D)= 
Ponies: A)=3  B)=1  C)=2  D)= -1
Mini Horses: A)=7  B)=0  C)=2&foal  D)= -2&foal
Zebu: A)=  B)=  C)=  D)= 
Goats: A)=62  B)=24?  C)=31  D)= -7ish
LGDs: A)=10  B)=3 to 4  C)=7  D)= -3 to 4
Mousers: A)=3  B)=3  C)=3  D)= 
Laying Chickens: A)=a lot  B)=12  C)=7  D)= +3
Butcher Chickens: A)=0  B)=8  C)=0  D)= +8
Ducks: A)=11  B)=2 to 3  C)=1  D)= +1 to 2
Geese: A)=2  B)=0  C)=1  D)= -1
Mini Hogs: A)=3  B)=3  C)=0  D)= +3

It looks as though I am making progress! However, I can also see where I, in the "I need a break!" downsizing frinzy, I sold/found homes for a couple things I shouldn't have.  
Now, I'll probably have to go pay more, and quarantine, only to getting stock that may be lesser quality. Which starts my culling back to the beginning. However, some things I sold down for true culling reasons. So I would have had to work on those anyway (I think that is as close to a self pep talk as I can do at the moment, lol). 

Off to dinner... Will double check things, and add more in a little bit.


----------



## animalmom (Sep 15, 2013)

Your enthusiasm is wonderful!  I've enjoyed reading your other posts and I do hope you continue to add to all the conversations... and let us know how the Fall-Fling went with Billy! 

What kind of geese do you have?  We have a small flock of Embden that my husband got last year as day-old goslings.  Love their blue eyes, but boy are they noisy.

Welcome to BYH!


----------

